# The Official SPL Thread



## lakersdynasty999 (Jun 16, 2006)

I am almost 100% sure Bynum and Wafer will be there, along with Ronny and Devin Green.

Will Sasha and Smush be there too?

I hope more players play, because its only like 12 dollars to go to watch their games. And if Sasha is in it...i might just have to get a vip pass or season seats...

Also, I heard the wizards are also going to participate with the Lakers, Grizzlies, and Mavericks...

what other players will there be to look for aside from Hakeem Warrick and maybe Devin Harris??


----------



## 08bryant24 (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: Lakers in the summer pro league....*



lakersdynasty999 said:


> I am almost 100% sure Bynum and Wafer will be there, along with Ronny and Devin Green.
> 
> Will Sasha and Smush be there too?
> 
> ...


i personally do not want them to get Devin Harris
the way he played with the Mavs vs. the Heat in the finals...
after seeing that i dont think he'd be much help to the Lakers
Smush Parker is doing good, i hope he stays
Sasha :-\


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Lakers in the summer pro league....*



08bryant24 said:


> i personally do not want them to get Devin Harris
> the way he played with the Mavs vs. the Heat in the finals...
> after seeing that i dont think he'd be much help to the Lakers
> Smush Parker is doing good, i hope he stays
> Sasha :-\


 I wouldnt want him in the Lakers either, that'd be a big blow for Dallas


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

*Re: Lakers in the summer pro league....*

i heard kobe will be there


----------



## jfroyam888 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: Lakers in the summer pro league....*

kobe??!!??


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Lakers in the summer pro league....*

Summer starting 5

PG Jordan Farmar
SG Sasha Vujacic
SF Von Wafer
PF Ronny Turiaf
C Andrew Bynum

Bench
Devin Green? 2nd round pick Shamb? 

I've been going to the Summer League for 6 plus years. That would be the best Lakers starting 5 I've seen there.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: Lakers in the summer pro league....*



cmd34 said:


> Summer starting 5
> 
> PG Jordan Farmar
> SG Sasha Vujacic
> ...


I heard Turiaf will be playing with the French national team so he won't be there.
But still, I'm expecting big things from Bynum and Farmar in the summer league. I went last year and had a great time. I'm planning on going a couple times this year as well.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Lakers in the summer pro league....*

where they playing at? staples?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers in the summer pro league....*

Summer Pro League is always the the pyramid at Long Beach State


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Lakers in the summer pro league....*



Cris said:


> Summer Pro League is always the the pyramid at Long Beach State


cool thats not too far from my place i could probably drive there


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: Lakers in the summer pro league....*

how far away from the san fernando valley is that, like an hour drive?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Lakers in the summer pro league....*

i think 1 hour 15 min from SFV... with mild traffic.

i went to one of their games, saw AC green there... this was about 3-4 years ago.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Re: Lakers in the summer pro league....*

Check out the Summer Pro League schedule @ the Pyramid in Long Beach

http://www.summerproleague.com/2006GAMESCHEDULE.htm


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Lakers in the summer pro league....*

Summer League Team

Jordan Farmar
Andrew Bynum
Nick Horvath
Michael Fey
Devin Green
Von Wafer
Marcus Douthit
Danilo Pinnock
Cedric Bozeman
Sasha Vujacic


----------



## HiFi (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Lakers in the summer pro league....*

This may very well be the year to make a trip down to my alma mater to catch a game.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers in the summer pro league....*



Brian34Cook said:


> Summer League Team
> 
> Jordan Farmar
> Andrew Bynum
> ...


 Yes they brought back Douthit! 

watch him steal a spot.

Doron Perkins invited to Lakers Summer Team


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers in the summer pro league....*



Ghiman said:


> Check out the Summer Pro League schedule @ the Pyramid in Long Beach
> 
> http://www.summerproleague.com/2006GAMESCHEDULE.htm


 Why the hell are we playing Memphis *4* Times?

I decided to go on the 15th...


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Lakers in the summer pro league....*



Cris said:


> Why the hell are we playing Memphis *4* Times?
> 
> I decided to go on the 15th...


I think only 4 teams are participating this year...im not sure


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Lakers in the summer pro league....*

I think Cedric Bozeman has a decent chance to make the team. He is a Phil Jackson triangle type of player. He is 6'6", can play 3 positions, and he plays solid D.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Lakers in the summer pro league....*

LOL, we have Farmar and Bozeman.

I'm pretty dissapointed in Turiaf not being there, he was the crowd favorite last year. I'm mildly shocked that Sasha is there as a 3rd year player.

I think the starters will be-

Vujacic
Wafer
Green
Douhit
Bynum

With Farmer starting for Wafer or Sasha occasionally, and Pinnock starting for Green occasionally.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Lakers in the summer pro league....*

Bozeman will not make the Lakers. He is not an NBA player.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Lakers in the summer pro league....*



Jamel Irief said:


> I'm pretty dissapointed in Turiaf not being there, he was the crowd favorite last year. I'm mildly shocked that Sasha is there as a 3rd year player.


Rumor is Turiaf will be playing overseas this summer


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Lakers in the summer pro league....*



Sean said:


> Rumor is Turiaf will be playing overseas this summer


Why not here


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Lakers in the summer pro league....*

it would be very hard for Bozeman to make an NBA roster. He certainly has the will and the IQ, but after all his injuries he's lost a few steps.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers in the summer pro league....*



Unique said:


> Why not here


FIBA World Championship in Japan


----------



## Yannis (Sep 30, 2005)

*Meeting the 2006 Lakers SPL team*

Hey guys, here's my latest from Lakers.Mostvaluablenetwork.com. For those of you going to SPL, I've got a version with pictures if you wanted to use it as a free program guide. Let me know what you think!

“Who is that?”

“Where did he come from?”

“Is he going to stick around?”

Those are three of the most commonly asked questions that come up during Summer Pro League games. For some guys SPL is no big deal, something the team is forcing them to do. But for others, like Cedric Bozeman or Nick Horvath, this is their chance to make it in the league. For Andrew Bynum and the other young guys on the Lakers, this is a chance for them to show what they can do, and hopefully put enough confidence in the coaching staff to start considering them as a contributor next season. So while a handful of these players you may never see again, knowing more about them will make watching them more enjoyable. And for those who won’t be watching the Lakers SPL team this summer, enjoy a bit of background information on them, as well as what the Lakers hope to see from them this summer.

Andrew Bynum

We all know Andrew’s story: The Lakers 10th overall pick in the 2005 draft, a 17 year old seven footer who wasn’t developed enough to play in his rookie season. Andrew not playing his rookie season wasn’t a bad thing though since the organization wasn’t expecting much from him early. However, he’s coming up on his second year and things have changed. 

Andrew showed the potential to become a defensive force during his first year. If Andrew shows that he can bring shot blocking to this Laker team that sorely lacks it, his minutes are definitely likely to increase. The biggest issue with Andrew’s game, and likely the one that kept him from playing, was his inability to finish around the rim. Too many times Andrew got his shot blocked by smaller players who had no business doing so. This may be a problem that he has solved though.

According to Alan Massingale Andrew developed a mean streak towards the end of the season, and he finally began to use his athleticism that made him a lottery pick. Not only was Andrew blocking shots and utilizing his athleticism well, but he was starting to finish strong around the rim. If these reports are true, and Andrew shows this mean streak in the games, expect Mihm to be on his way out.

Sasha Vujacic

The 6’7 point guard from Serbia-Montenegro was the Lakers 27th overall pick in the 2004 draft. He came from Snaidero Udine from the EuroLeague where averaged 11 points, 3 rebounds, and 2 assists as one of the top point guard prospects in Italy. Sasha was money in the playoffs as he took a big step developmental wise. With no starting point guard yet, Sasha’s under the microscope almost as much as Andrew is. They’ll hope that Sasha shows the ability to do more than just shoot the three, like create shots for his teammates, get to the hole, and play defense without fouling. 

If Sasha can show this stuff, expect Phil to give him good minutes next season. They can always use another shooter on the floor, and the point guard minutes are up for grabs. 

Marcus Douthit

Douthit was a role player at Providence who was an NBA prospect because of his defensive abilities. His success at the collegiate level led to him being taken 57th overall in the 2004 NBA draft. His offensive game was pretty much non existent in college. Word was he may have gotten a non guaranteed deal from the Lakers, but after getting into some legal issues over identity theft and embezzlement that he was cleared for later he had to settle for playing overseas. He’s spent time over seas in some of the weaker leagues, where he put up decent numbers. This past year he was apart of the NBDL league champion Albuquerque ThunderBirds, where he played for Laker legend Michael Cooper and alongside Tierre Brown, Laker back up point guard in 2004. He averaged 10 points and 7 boards for the season and had an impressive 11 point, 15 rebound performance in the championship game.

If Marcus is ever going to make it into the league, he’s got to continue improving his offensive game. He’s put on some muscle since the Lakers drafted him in 2004, but he’s still got a long way to go if he’s going to play against real NBA big men. Only way he makes the roster is if Mihm gets shipped off and the Lakers think he can be a serviceable back up. He’ll most likely find himself back in the NBDL, with the Albuquerque Thundbirds or Los Angeles D-Fenders.

Jordan Farmar

Next to Andrew Bynum, Farmar’s the most recognizable guy on the team. He led Taft to a city championship, and came within one win of leading UCLA to a national championship. Gonzaga and Arizona were two other schools that he was considering, but Ben Howland convinced the high school McDonald’s all American to go to UCLA. At UCLA he went on to become the Rivals.com and pac-10 freshman of the year. His sophomore year he became one of the top point guard prospects in the nation while taking UCLA to the national championship game. At 19 his maturity and ability to come through in big time situations is incredible.

Jordan is in the same position that Sasha is. Smush Parker’s spot as the starting point guard is hardly cemented, and impressing the Laker staff here will go a long way in helping him be apart of the rotation. The coaching staff knows all about his ability to run a team, but what they want to see is how he stays in front of some of the quicker guards, and how well he shoots the ball. If Jordan can stay in front of his man and hit the 3 ball with consistency, some good minutes could be in his future.

Von Wafer

A high school all American who probably made the wrong decision in going to Florida State, he underachieved in a program that is known for doing the same. After two years he decided to enter the NBA draft, where he was taken 39th overall. Next to Smush Parker, Von Wafer was the standout of the team last year. He lit up Dantay Jones and Andre Emmit twice for over twenty points. Fans were so high on him that ridiculous comparisons to Ray Allen were made. He split time with the Lakers and the Fort Worth Flyers, struggling on both teams.

Even if Von Wafer shoots the ball very well in the SPL, the Lakers are unlikely to be fooled because he had the same success last year, and couldn’t buy a bucket in a real NBA game. Von will also have to improve on his passing, as he was a known gunner last year. His defense will also be a point of emphasis. With the Lakers already over the 15 man limit and Maurice Evans on the team, Von likely won’t make the roster. Even if he has another light out SPL performance, team officials will put more stock into how he does in training camp and preseason when considering whether to keep him or not.

Devin Green

A solid collegiate player with no true position, Devin found himself undrafted in 2005. The Lakers liked what they saw in Devin throughout his college career and in pre draft workouts and brought him onto the SPL squad. Eventually Devin found himself on the final training camp roster, and stuck with the team throughout the year. He never played a whole lot of minutes, but his hard work and great attitude kept him on the team. Those things that kept him on the team last year, likely are the things that will make him the 15th man on the 2006 roster.

Devin’s got the ability to defend any position 1-3, scoring from them is a different story though. If there’s one thing Laker fans know about Devin other than the fact that he’s impressed the coaching staff, it’s that he can’t hit a jumper to save his life. Hopefully he’s been working hard on it this summer, because it’s unlikely they bring him back if he hasn’t improved in the area at all. Knowing Devin Green, he’s probably been shooting hundreds of jumpers everyday. 

Danilo Pinnock

As a senior in high school Danilo was academically struggling. His father and AAU coach set him straight and got him in prep school, where he went on to commit to George Washington. Danilo Pinnock was apart of the all atlantic 10 rookie team his first year, conference 6th man of the year his sophomore year, and conference first team his junior season. The Lakers liked Danilo enough to trade one of their future second round picks to Dallas for his rights. Danilo is a father and a member of the Panamanian national team.

Danilo is a talented and athletic scorer inside the arc who also plays some very good defense. His 3 point shot needs a lot of work. Danilo is a passionate, intense player who wants to do nothing else but play basketball for a living. In time, he could do so for the Lakers. But the chances of him actually making the 15 man roster next year are not too good. He’ll likely end up in the D league or overseas, where the Lakers will keep a very close watch on him.

Cedric Bozeman

As a McDonald’s all American from Los Angeles Cedric Bozeman was a big time recruit coming into UCLA. Hindered by injuries and inability to get comfortable as a point guard, Bozeman never really lived up to expectations. He’s a 6’6 versatile player who understands the concepts of team defense like his teammate Jordan Farmar. He’s capable of doing a lot of things on the court, but he’s never grown into his full potential. In the right system in the NBA, he very well could become a good player

Like the rest of the guys on the roster, this is more of a tryout for other NBA teams more than it is for the Lakers. The roster is pretty full, and he’d have to do a whole lot to impress the Lakers enough to make room to keep him on the roster. This is a good situation for Cedric, as he’ll be in the city where he played his high school and college basketball, along with two former college teammates. He should feel very comfortable, despite everything at stake. At worst the Lakers give him a spot on the d league team; at best he finds a spot on an NBA team, but probably not the Lakers.

Michael Fey

Fey is the third and final former UCLA Bruin on the Lakers SPL roster. He just missed out on being a high school all American. He had a very underwhelming career at UCLA. At 7’0 270, he’s a wide body, but not a whole lot more. He’ll be Andrew’s back up, and could benefit some from the chemistry he gained with Jordan Farmar and Cedric Bozeman in their few years of playing together.

Fey’s got a long way to go if he’s got any hope of being an NBA Player. He’s overweight, under skilled, and somewhat vertically challenged. He’ll be playing with former teammates Farmar and Bozeman for what will probably be the last time. Fey likely uses his degree or finds a league overseas to play in after SPL.

Nick Horvath

In 1999 he was Mr. Basketball in Minnesota and the Gatorade top player in the state. He continued his playing career at Duke where he had a career average of 2 points and 2 rebounds a game. Despite a lackluster career he was a team captain at one point. A knee injury forced him to turn down a contract offer from the Minnesota Timberwolves. Since then he’s been in Australia where he has still had a bit of injury issues.

An article came out a few days ago where Horvath talked about the high level of interest that the Lakers have in him. This interest likely doesn’t last for long, as Horvath isn’t an NBA player, he’s just been putting up good numbers in a weak league. This is more of an audition for other teams. 

Nile Murry

After leading his team all the way to the state championship game as a senior in high school, he decided to continue his basketball playing career at Temple, but not for long. After a rough start there he decided to transfer to TCU. Didn’t get much press at TCU because of the weak basketball program, but is a guard who specializes in scoring. 

At 6’4 Nile is a bit undersized at the shooting guard position, where he played at TCU. He’s in the same position at Horvath and Bozeman since he’ll basically be trying out for other teams since there is no room on this Laker squad. 

Doron Perkins

Injury prone in high school, Doron had to spend two years at Southwest Oregon Community college before finally ending up at Santa Clara. During his two years of eligibility to play for Santa Clara he was all WCC. He’s spent this past year playing Toyota Alvark of the Japanese Basketball League, where his team won the championship and he was named the MVP. The JBL is not yet a completely professional league, but will make the transition to becoming one soon.

The JBL had very few players come over from the states to play basketball, since they’re just an industrial league right now. The competition was not as high as Doron faced in college, nor will it be as high as what he’ll see in the SPL. He’s mainly just filling in a roster spot in hopes of catching another team’s eye.

Kasib Powell

Averaged 15 points, 6 boards, and 4 assists in his one season at Texas Tech where he played for Bobby Knight. Has spent time in the CBA where he earned player of the year honors. He also played for the Chicago Bulls and Minnesota Timberwolves for short periods of time. In five games for the Chicago Bulls he averaged 3 points and 3 boards a game. 

Kasib’s been on the NBA radar since going undrafted, but hasn’t found a team to stick with. He was one of the most reliable scorers on a top 25 team in the nation. At 6’7 he’s got good size, and if he can show that he can defend the ball well enough – may catch the eye of some other team.

Ronny Turiaf and Smush Parker will not be participating on the Lakers summer league team this year. Ronny is with the French national team as they prepare for the World Championships coming up in August, while Smush started every game for the Lakers this season and likely wouldn’t benefit a whole lot from playing against a lesser level of competition than he faced during the season. Sasha Vujacic is also a question mark as to whether he’ll play for the team or not, since he was also apart of the Lakers rotation this past year. The team will play 8 games in 13 days against the summer league squads of the Dallas Mavericks, Memphis Grizzlies, and Washington Wizards.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: Meeting the 2006 Lakers SPL team*

good read


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: Meeting the 2006 Lakers SPL team*

I hope we put Fey and Bozeman on our D-League Team, they could mold into great players, IMO.


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

*SPL Day 1*

I went to the first day at SPL and I have to say that it was disssapointing. A big part comes from Rudy Gay or Kyle Lowrly not playing and dressing in street clothes watching the the game before and the Lakers vs Memphis game. 

Here is my opinion on some of the lakers I saw:

Bynum -

He seemed to do a good job getting position on O, however when he caught the ball I think he often waited far to long before he decided to do anything at all. I don't think he ever scored using one of his post moves and all his points came from a setup on a dunk. He had many fouls partly due to bad officiating. His rebounding wasn't impressive, as he rarely boxed anyone out. He looked like he improved getting position, but I can't see much difference from last year, but I guess thats 50% of the process seting himself up. Personally I think he needs more nastiness to his game, he needs to want to dunk everytime or something. Like Amare, but I notice he's more of a finesse player who utilizes his soft hands, however his shots don't go in so maybe he should build from basics and just try to dunk a lot more. Hope you improve Bynum.

Farmar - 

He seemed like a good leader, looked like he was being a floor general out there and being positive with the whole team. When he had good runs it seemed more when they weren't using the triangle as much and he wasn't doing well when they were using the triangle (more when Bynum was on court). He is really atheltic and that suprised me. He didn't make that many outside shots and had two bad turnovers. I'm impressed overall.

Douhit - 

Looks like he improved wherever the heck he's been sent. Had some good offense today and played solid D and rebounded well.

Fye -

He is so goofy, but he played solid aside from fouls. The ref's were really calling them close today though. If he wasn't lefty he wouldn't be as good. Lowest release i've ever seen for someone at that level, but he is a center and owns a decent left hook.

I'm done, i'm tired. 

P.S. was dissapointed at the end we were up with a less than a min to go and we couldn't rebound the ball, and we lost control of the ball in a scramble and devin green douhit and everyone just couldn't hold on to the rock. We let the win slip away. It's only the first we'll see how it goes next time.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: SPL Day 1*

Thanks , And keep us updated next time you go thanks!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*The Official SPL Thread (Bynum 15 reb and 6 blk in Game 2)*

He played just 31 minutes and also had 14 points. Wafer, Green, Pinnock, and Farmar all scored in double digits as the Lakers blew out the Mavs' B team.


http://www.summerproleague.com/july9game2.pdf


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: SPL Game #2 (15 boards and 6 blocks for Bynum)*

Wow! Nice game by Bynum!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: SPL Game #2 (15 boards and 6 blocks for Bynum)*

If he wants minutes this year, Thats what he's got to do, Good going Andrew!


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: SPL Game #2 (15 boards and 6 blocks for Bynum)*

great turnaround from a sub par performance yesterday


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*The Official SPL Thread (Bynum 15 pts and 6 blks in Game 2)*

I started this thread so we can all post up reviews of the summer pro league games so we dont have to keep switching from thread to thread. Feel free to post reviews of players and such if you happen to attend a game throughout the summer.
Can i get a mod to merge all the SPL threads? Thank you. :biggrin:


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: SPL Game #2 (15 boards and 6 blocks for Bynum)*

Wow 6 offensive rebounds!


----------



## GuYoM (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: SPL Game #2 (15 boards and 6 blocks for Bynum)*

i hope see him to play at least 15min per game this year


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: The Official SPL Thread (Bynum 15 reb and 6 blk in Game 2)*

this article says he's 'obviously bulked up'

http://www.pe.com/sports/basketball/lakers/stories/PE_Sports_Local_D_spl_10.1f7ee8f.html

but i dont see it... can you guys tell a difference from that picture?









and here's a review of their performances for game 2 http://www.clublakers.com/ apparently, von's 18 points were deceiving and he didnt play well.


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: The Official SPL Thread (Bynum 15 reb and 6 blk in Game 2)*



afobisme said:


> this article says he's 'obviously bulked up'
> 
> http://www.pe.com/sports/basketball/lakers/stories/PE_Sports_Local_D_spl_10.1f7ee8f.html
> 
> ...


Sorry bro, if you cant tell he's bulked up from that pic, your blind :biggrin: j/k

He looks good though.


----------



## TakUrBalzBakFrmUrWife (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: The Official SPL Thread (Bynum 15 reb and 6 blk in Game 2)*



afobisme said:


> this article says he's 'obviously bulked up'
> 
> http://www.pe.com/sports/basketball/lakers/stories/PE_Sports_Local_D_spl_10.1f7ee8f.html
> 
> ...



His left shoulder area obviously looks more toned up...


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: The Official SPL Thread (Bynum 15 reb and 6 blk in Game 2)*

he didnt play much last year. any got a pic of him last year?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official SPL Thread (Bynum 15 reb and 6 blk in Game 2)*










I beieve this is from during the season.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: The Official SPL Thread (Bynum 15 reb and 6 blk in Game 2)*

I don't see a difference


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: The Official SPL Thread (Bynum 15 reb and 6 blk in Game 2)*



afobisme said:


> he didnt play much last year. any got a pic of him last year?


Looks bulked up from last year to me. :clown:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: The Official SPL Thread (Bynum 15 reb and 6 blk in Game 2)*

Andrew last September:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: The Official SPL Thread (Bynum 15 reb and 6 blk in Game 2)*

yeah he definitely toned up around the shoulders.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: The Official SPL Thread (Bynum 15 reb and 6 blk in Game 2)*



> 47-45 LAL at halftime.
> 
> Bynum has been great. Has 14 pts and prob 5-6 boards. And I think he's 6-8 from the FT line.
> 
> ...



From LG, http://forums.lakersground.net/viewtopic.php?t=27328


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: The Official SPL Thread (Bynum 15 reb and 6 blk in Game 2)*

Lakers win:


http://www.summerproleague.com/july11game5.pdf


----------



## The Lake Show (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: The Official SPL Thread (Bynum and Farmar score 45 in Game 3)*

I like what I am seeing (reading) from Farmar and Bynum.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: The Official SPL Thread (Bynum and Farmar score 45 in Game 3)*

me too... i say after 2 years andrew is going to hit his stride. who knwos though.. just hoping :biggrin:


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: The Official SPL Thread (Bynum and Farmar score 45 in Game 3)*

I'm hoping both can be in the rotation this season. The bench wasn't very productive in my opinion and this youth could help

Parker
Bryant
Odom
Radmonivich
Brown or Mihm

Bench
Farmar or Williams
Vujacic
Bynum
Brown or Mihm
Walton


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: The Official SPL Thread (Bynum and Farmar score 45 in Game 3)*

Interestingly, Farmar was playing against Lowry, the kid West picked instead of him.

Lowry 6 pts (1/2 & 4/6 ft's), 3 assists, and 3 rebs)
Farmar 21 pts (7/10 & 6/8), 5 assists, and 3 rebs)

I think Mitch clearly bested the logo on this one. Don't think I'll change my username to 'Kupchak' just yet though.


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: The Official SPL Thread (Bynum and Farmar score 45 in Game 3)*

Game 3 recap:

http://lakers.mostvaluablenetwork.com/general/spl-game-3-lal-87-mem-84/


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: The Official SPL Thread (Bynum and Farmar score 45 in Game 3)*



West44 said:


> Interestingly, Farmar was playing against Lowry, the kid West picked instead of him.
> 
> Lowry 6 pts (1/2 & 4/6 ft's), 3 assists, and 3 rebs)
> Farmar 21 pts (7/10 & 6/8), 5 assists, and 3 rebs)
> ...


or maybe it was phil jackson? and this is just one game here...


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: The Official SPL Thread (Bynum and Farmar score 45 in Game 3)*

Didn't mean to imply that one game was conclusive proof...time will tell. Actually, we have a little bit more than one game to go on:

Farmer (3 games) 17 pts / 4.7 AS / 2.7 Rebs Lowry (2 games) 7.5 pts / 4 AS / 2.5 Rebs

Do you think Lowry's better? Have any comments on why West might have made the decision he did? Or are you just content to nitpick my comments?

From the Lakers POV, it was a no brainer to take Farmer when he fell to us. Hard to believe there wasn't unanimous front office agreement. I think West had the tougher decision and I think he blew it. Besides, Mitch takes most of the blame for bad moves and should get most of the credit for good ones.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: The Official SPL Thread (Bynum and Farmar score 45 in Game 3)*

Anyone have an updated picture on Bynum? I'd love to see how much stronger he's gotten so far. If the guy can develop some guns and explosion, there's no doubt he'll be a beast.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: The Official SPL Thread (Bynum and Farmar score 45 in Game 3)*



West44 said:


> Didn't mean to imply that one game was conclusive proof...time will tell. Actually, we have a little bit more than one game to go on:
> 
> Farmer (3 games) 17 pts / 4.7 AS / 2.7 Rebs Lowry (2 games) 7.5 pts / 4 AS / 2.5 Rebs
> 
> ...


well, i didn't mean to nitpick.. but it seems like youre already making a conclusion that farmar will be better than lowry.. based on 2-3 summer league games. i dont think lowry's better, but im just saying that it seems to me that you are using too much of the summer league games to measure how well the two will fare in the NBA. as for mitch.. if you've noticed (not sure if you have) im usually defending him... but i was thinking about how much influence phil has on the organization. i heard somewhere that jerry left because phil was "too much" for him?



Damian Necronamous said:


> Anyone have an updated picture on Bynum? I'd love to see how much stronger he's gotten so far. If the guy can develop some guns and explosion, there's no doubt he'll be a beast.


i have a pic of him from game 1 or 2 (forget) in this thread.


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: The Official SPL Thread (Bynum and Farmar score 45 in Game 3)*



afobisme said:


> well, i didn't mean to nitpick.. but it seems like youre already making a conclusion that farmar will be better than lowry.. based on 2-3 summer league games. i dont think lowry's better, but im just saying that it seems to me that you are using too much of the summer league games to measure how well the two will fare in the NBA. as for mitch.. if you've noticed (not sure if you have) im usually defending him... but i was thinking about how much influence phil has on the organization. i heard.


Yeah, I have noticed you defend Mitch and I agree he eats too much crap. And we also must believe that the great Phil would have quite a bit of influence. Still surprised you didn't let the Mitch compliment go.

As I'm sure you know, I think very highly Farmar and have closely followed his career for the past couple yrs. West's decision puzzles me so far and I though it was interesting the two were matched up last night.

While there may be some homersim in the link I previously posted, here are some excerpts:
Jordan Farmar was by far the player of the game. Forget the fact that Bynum showed strong ability to finish. Farmar was the guy continually looking to Bynum, trying to isolate him on the low block, find him in transition, find him on dribble penetration, etc. He scored a quick 6 points in the 4th quarter to lead a 4th quarter surge. Midrange jumpers. Layups on dribble penetration from both the left and right side. Creating plays for teammates where the following swing pass led to a wide open shot. Point Guard personified. Best of all, in the 4th quarter, he came up with 2 critical stops on Kyle Lowry, denying him a lane to the basket, as well as contesting 2 3-point shots late in the game to prevent open looks for the Grizzlies to tie. I really can’t say enough about his play today. The stats don’t reveal how complete his offensive decision-making and repertoire actually is. He finished the game with 21 points on 7 of 10 shooting (mostly layups), 1 of 4 behind the arc, 6 of 8 behind the stripe, 3 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 turnovers, and 1 blocked shot.

All-in-all, the Lakers ran cleaner triangle sequences to allow Bynum to work more effectively on the block. Farmar’s understanding of the triangle offense is through the roof.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: The Official SPL Thread (Bynum and Farmar score 45 in Game 3)*

well, you know what... so far im glad we got farmar instead of lowry, can't deny that. im just holding out a little bit, don't wanna say something and then find out i was wrong. 

yeah, it's not that i can't let that mitch comment go.. im just confused. im not sure if these movies (vlad + farmer draft picks) are from mitch's picks... or if phil intereceded? i guess we wont know, huh?

were they even using the triangle offense in the past 3 summer league games?


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: The Official SPL Thread (Bynum and Farmar score 45 in Game 3)*



afobisme said:


> well, you know what... so far im glad we got farmar instead of lowry, can't deny that. im just holding out a little bit, don't wanna say something and then find out i was wrong.
> 
> yeah, it's not that i can't let that mitch comment go.. im just confused. im not sure if these movies (vlad + farmer draft picks) are from mitch's picks... or if phil intereceded? i guess we wont know, huh?
> 
> were they even using the triangle offense in the past 3 summer league games?


just some basic sets apparently


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: The Official SPL Thread (Bynum and Farmar score 45 in Game 3)*

Wow didnt belive it until i saw these pics... Bynum has defintily gotten buffer.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: The Official SPL Thread (Bynum and Farmar score 45 in Game 3)*

oh man, he's gotta get rid of those socks!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: The Official SPL Thread (Bynum and Farmar score 45 in Game 3)*










las vegas?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: The Official SPL Thread (Bynum and Farmar score 45 in Game 3)*



Cris said:


> las vegas?


Yea they messed up on that....


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: The Official SPL Thread (Bynum and Farmar score 45 in Game 3)*

looks great... im a little afraid that i may be putting too much hope in the kid though.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official SPL Thread (Bynum and Farmar score 45 in Game 3)*

Hey, I'm going to see the Lakers game. I'll probable snap some pics with my phone and put them on here. I'll tell you what I think of Bynum and Farmar.
Should be fun to watch.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: The Official SPL Thread (Bynum and Farmar score 45 in Game 3)*

i'd go if i had someone to go with :curse: 

i went to one in the summer of 02-03 with kareem rush and jannero... saw AC green there in the stands too.

and that squad was nowhere near as promsieful as this one with bynum and farmar.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: The Official SPL Thread (Bynum and Farmar score 45 in Game 3)*

i went to the game today, it was awful. bynum was flat out awful. ill post some pics later.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official SPL Thread (Bynum and Farmar score 45 in Game 3)*



 Cris said:


> i went to the game today, it was awful. bynum was flat out awful. ill post some pics later.



You can say that again. Bynum was being fronted and every pass went over the backboard.



Heres a few clips from the game. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2Ys0y-qq-E


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: The Official SPL Thread (Bynum and Farmar score 45 in Game 3)*

http://www.summerproleague.com/july15game3.pdf

What was wrong with Bynum?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: The Official SPL Thread (Bynum and Farmar score 45 in Game 3)*



Dr.Seuss said:


> You can say that again. Bynum was being fronted and every pass went over the backboard.
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a few clips from the game. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2Ys0y-qq-E


does that mean he got bad entry passes?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: The Official SPL Thread (Bynum and Farmar score 45 in Game 3)*

he couldnt catch them... he couldnt rebound.... he couldnt score.... and he couldnt score... 

he also picked up 6 fouls along with a nice 7 points....


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official SPL Thread (Bynum and Farmar score 45 in Game 3)*



afobisme said:


> does that mean he got bad entry passes?



I think the pass were bad. Chris might think he couldn't catch but the passes were
way to high. When he did get the ball everyone crowded him and he couldn't go anywhere
without having a guard underneath him. Farmar had some nice moves but he just couldn't get his 
jumpshot to fall.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: The Official SPL Thread (Bynum and Farmar score 45 in Game 3)*

blaming the passes is hardly a reason for scoring 7 points in a summer league game.


----------



## Limee (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: The Official SPL Thread (Green socres 18 in Game 6)*

From the box score it looks like pretty much everybody had a bad day at the office.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: The Official SPL Thread (Green scores 18 in Game 6)*

What do you guys think of Marcus Slaughter?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: The Official SPL Thread (Green scores 18 in Game 6)*



dmilesai said:


> What do you guys think of Marcus Slaughter?


Who the hell is Marcus Slaughter? Thats what i think of him.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: The Official SPL Thread (Green scores 18 in Game 6)*

he was decent, but wont make the roster


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: The Official SPL Thread (Green scores 18 in Game 6)*

for those who watched the games. If you had to pick one player, who would it be? And why...

Wafer, Green, or Pinnock?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: The Official SPL Thread (Green scores 18 in Game 6)*

Pinnock. Think he's going to have a unspectacular but steady career, a possible aaron mckie like career.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: The Official SPL Thread (Green scores 18 in Game 6)*

*Bynum 10/10 25 points and 11 boards.. Farmar also with a double double.*




WIZARDS 31 31 29 32 123 
LAKERS 34 25 39 34 132 

WASHINGTON WIZARDS 
NO PLAYER MIN FGM-A 3PM-A FTM-A OREB DREB TREB AST PF STL TO BLK PTS 
08 Rashad Anderson 44:45 8-15 3-7 3-3 0 5 5 4 3 0 1 0 22 
16 Jermaine Walker 41:59 9-18 0-3 5-7 1 4 5 1 0 1 3 0 23 
32 Andray Blatche 41:01 7-12 3-4 9-10 4 6 10 1 7 3 6 0 26 
42 Cornelius McFad 43:50 14-23 1-2 7-8 2 5 7 4 3 2 4 0 36 
60 Julian Terrell 36:45 5-13 0-0 2-5 4 3 7 1 7 1 1 0 12 
53 Jon Rogers 31:40 1-2 0-0 2-3 1 3 4 1 1 0 0 2 4 
TOTAL FGM-A 3PM-A FTM-A OREB DREB TREB AST PF STL TO BLK PTS 
44-83 7-16 28-36 12 26 38 12 21 7 15 2 123 
53.0% 43.8% 77.8% 



LOS ANGELES LAKERS 
NO PLAYER MIN FGM-A 3PM-A FTM-A OREB DREB TREB AST PF STL TO BLK PTS 
20 Kasib Powell 25:40 5-8 0-1 2-3 1 1 2 3 5 0 1 0 12 
17 Andrew Bynum 32:50 10-10 0-0 5-7 2 9 11 3 3 2 4 2 25 
40 Marcus Slaughter 15:53 3-7 0-0 1-2 2 5 7 2 1 0 1 0 7 
15 Doron Perkins 13:41 5-8 2-3 1-2 0 0 0 3 2 2 0 0 13 
05 Jordan Farmar 31:18 7-12 1-4 1-3 0 0 0 11 1 3 2 0 16 
23 Von Wafer 18:02 3-9 1-2 0-0 0 2 2 1 1 1 1 0 7 
11 Devin Green 26:45 12-14 0-0 2-3 1 7 8 4 3 1 0 0 26 
25 Danilo Pinnock 23:18 5-10 1-3 1-2 1 2 3 1 1 0 0 0 12 
45 Marcus Douthit 16:37 1-2 0-0 0-0 2 2 4 1 4 0 2 0 2 
35 Nick Horvath 6:21 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 1 1 1 1 0 0 0 0 
55 Micheal Fey 11:00 4-5 0-0 0-0 1 0 1 1 2 0 0 1 8 
10 Nile Murry 9:41 2-6 0-1 0-0 0 0 0 0 3 0 0 0 4 
30 Byron Sanders 8:54 0-3 0-1 0-0 0 1 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 
TOTAL FGM-A 3PM-A FTM-A OREB DREB TREB AST PF STL TO BLK PTS 
57-94 5-15 13-22 10 30 40 31 28 9 11 3 132 
60.6% 33.3% 59.1%


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official SPL Thread (Green scores 18 in Game 6)*

Famar had 11 rebs? or asst? 



Great game by Bynum.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: The Official SPL Thread (Green scores 18 in Game 6)*



Silk D said:


> for those who watched the games. If you had to pick one player, who would it be? And why...
> 
> Wafer, Green, or Pinnock?


 out of the game i went to green was the only one that showed up, 18 points.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: The Official SPL Thread (Green scores 18 in Game 6)*



Unique said:


> Who the hell is Marcus Slaughter? Thats what i think of him.


Nice insight...That helps a lot.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: Lakers in the summer pro league....*

does any body have final stats of the summer league by any chance?


----------

